# can't wait! ordered anubias micro and petite



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

these are the sellers picture in my local forum

















and i also ordered some petite gold! i'm trying to collect more anubias species


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Theyre adorable ;A;


I totally want some of these, I'll have too look around!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Theyre adorable ;A;
> 
> 
> I totally want some of these, I'll have too look around!


the micro is a fairly new variation of anubias, the petite has been around for a few years. micro seems to be the hot item among anubias


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

OOoooh! I want some!! :-D That micro is stunning. I do have some petite, coffeefolia and nana, as well as a few rather large varieties I forget the names of now. Love this species, they're just so pretty.

I posted an article on anubias varieties the other day, in the planted tank section I think? Great article, and they list a pile of the various species.

Post some pics once it's set up in your tank!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I love anubias 'micro'. It's so expensive here though and not that common so I only have a few plants. However, this was how small mine looked when I had it in a very low light tank. 










It has gotten bigger since I moved it. Your picture of them all on the stick has given me an idea of how to display them though.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I love anubias 'micro'. It's so expensive here though and not that common so I only have a few plants. However, this was how small mine looked when I had it in a very low light tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$5 for an inch of rhyzome, it is darn expensive! I ordered 4 inches worth. Your picture looks like its a smaller variation than my sources variation


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nah it is bigger now. It just grew like that because I neglected it. The place I got it from used to sell it for like $12 for 6-8 leaves. Mine is just now slowly, slowly growing haha.


----------

